# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الجمعة 4 اكتوبر 2013

## ابو البنات

*  
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته لمواجهة الخرطوم الوطني
a

استأنف  فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تحضيراته مساء الامس تأهباً لمواجهة الخرطوم  الوطني يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة 21 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأدى  مراناً على ملعبه شارك فيه 22 لاعباً فيما غاب راجي عبد العاطي وحسن كمال  ومفضل محمد الحسن عن المران بالاضافة إلى الحضري  الموجود بالقاهرة واشتملت التدريبات على الاحماء وتدريبات الكرة وخضعت  المجموعة التي شاركت في لقاء الأمس أمام اهلي الخرطوم الى تدريبات خفيفة  وسيواصل المريخ تحضيراته يومياً على ملعبه تأهباً لمواجهة الخرطوم الوطني  التي يخوضها الأحمر برغبة الفوز فقط من أجل تعزيز موقعه في الصدارة ويتصدر  الأحمر البطولة برصيد 45 نقطة وبفارق نقطتين عن الهلال صاحب المركز الثاني.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الفريق طارق: رشحنا أنفسنا من أجل دعم استقرار المريخ

قال  الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر سكرتير لجنة التسيير بالمريخ والمرشح لمنصب  السكرتير في الجمعية العمومية للمريخ الحالية إنهم رشحوا أنفسهم للمجلس  الجديد من أجل دعم استقرار المريخ وقال إن المجلس الجديد ستقع على عاتقه  مسئولية كبيرة من أهمها تطبيق قواعد الاحتراف  في النادي وأشار الفريق طارق إلى أن المجلس الجديد يحتاج للفكر الاداري  والمقدرة المالية مؤكدا بأنهم سيقفون على مسافة واحدة مع من الجميع   ومنفتحين  على كل اهل المريخ دون الانحياز لطرف على حساب طرف اخر ومن حق   اي شخص ان يترشح لمجلس ادارة النادي.. ويتنافس الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر مع  محمد جعفر قريش على منصب السكرتارية في الجمعية العمومية التي ستنعقد يوم  الحادي عشر من الشهر الجاري.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الزمالك المصري يفاوض هداف المريخ



 دخل  النيجيري كلتشي هداف المريخ ضمن اختيارات نادى الزمالك لضم مهاجمين جدد  استعداداً للموسم الجديد . ويعد كلتشي من المهاجمين أصحاب الشهرة العالية  فى الدورى الممتاز حيث حصل على المركز الأول في استفتاء برنامج صدى الملاعب  لأفضل محترف في الأندية العربية وتقدم كلتشى  اوسونوا على العديد من الأسماء اللامعة في الدوريات العربية. وكان د.عبد  الله جورج رئيس لجنة التعاقدات فى الزمالك قد عرض مجموعة من اللاعبين  الافارقة على حلمى طولان المدير الفنى للفريق لاختيار أحدهم للإنضمام  للزمالك بداية من الموسم المقبل. الجدير بالذكر ان الثلاثاء القادم أخر  موعد لضم لاعبين جدد حيث سيغلق باب القيد للقائمة الثانية فى 8 أكتوبر  الجارى ، ومازال الزمالك لا يمتلك إلا مهاجم وحيد هو أحمد جعفر… يذكر أن  عقد كلتشي مع المريخ ينتهي في ديسمبر المقبل بعد ست سنوات قضاها في الفرقة  الحمراء.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مساعد مدرب الأهلي: ارتكبتنا أخطاء قاتلة قادتنا للخسارة أمام المريخ





اعتبر الكابتن رضا عبد الحميد مساعد مدرب أهلي الخرطوم إن الأخطاء الدفاعية التي ارتكبها لاعبو الأهلي في مباراة  المريخ الأخيرة تسببت في الخسارة بهدف مقابل ثلاثة أمام الأحمر وذكر رضا أن  الهزيمة أمام المريخ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ: مباريات الأحمر المقبلة تحتاج إلى مجهود مضاعف من اللاعبين


قال السيد عبد الصمد محمد عثمان رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ والذي حصل على منصب نائب السكرتير بالمريخ بعد فوزه بالتزكية في انتخابات المريخ قال إن الفرقة الحمراء تنتظرها مباريات صعبة في الفترة المقبلة وتحتاج الى مجهود مضاعف من قبل اللاعبين حتى يتوج الأحمر موسمه بالتتويج بلقب الدوري الممتاز وامتدح عبد الصمد أداء المريخ في مباراة أهلي الخرطوم قال إن الأداء كان ممتازاً جداً وواضح أن المستوى يتطور من مباراة إلى أخرى.. هناك انسجام كبير بين اللاعبين واعتقد أن طريقة اللعب اختلفت والمريخ أصبح يؤدي بشكل أفضل من السابق ونحن راضون تماماً عن الأداء ويجب أن نحافظ على هذا المستوى الجيد بالتحضيرات الجادة والعمل المستمر ومضى: أمامنا مباريات مهمة سنهتم بها وسنبدأ الاعداد اعتباراً من اليوم للمرحلة المقبلة ولمباراة الخرطوم الوطني بالذات ولا شك أن لقاء الكوماندوز مهم جداً لأن الخرطوم من الفرق الجيدة التي تلعب كرة حديثة وسنحترم منافسنا لكننا مُصرون على حصد النقاط الثلاث من أجل الحصول على اللقب.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الحضري ينفي نيته فسخ تعاقده مع المريخ ويؤكد وصوله الخرطوم غداً


أكد المصري عصام الحضري حارس مرمى المريخ التزامه بعقده مع الفرقة الحمراء والذي ينتهي في نهاية نوفمبر المقبل وقال الحضري إنه لم يصرّح بنيته فسخ عقده والانتقال إلى غزل المحلة وذكر أن الخبر الذي ورد بأحد المواقع المصرية وأشار إلى أنه سيفسخ عقده واتفق مع غزل المحلة غير صحيح مشيراً إلى أن الخبر نزل في السادسة من صباح أمس وأوضح أنه يعرف أن الأخبار يتم تأكيدها من المصدر الأساسي ونوّه إلى أنه في السادسة صباحاً كان نائماً ولم يؤكد الخبر وبالتالي بالنسبة له يصبح عارياً من الصحة وأفاد أنه مرتبط بعقد مع المريخ يحترمه لكنه قرر الانتقال إلى أحد الأندية المصرية بعد انتهاء عقده مشيراً إلى أنه لا يفكر في التحول إلى غزل المحلة وإنما سيلعب لأحد الأندية المصرية من دون تحديد اسم وقال الحضري إنه توصل إلى قناعة بضرورة العودة إلى بلاده وممارسة كرة القدم في مصر لكنه يحترم مجلس المريخ والجمهور والجميع في القلعة الحمراء ويعتبر نفسه أحد أبناء الأحمر وسيواصل معه حتى نهاية عقده وأشاد السد العالي بانتصار الفرقة الحمراء على أهلي الخرطوم وقال إن الفوز مستحق مُطالباً زملاءه بضرورة تناسي الفوز على الفرسان والترتيب لمباراة الخرطوم الوطني التي قال إنها مهمة وأمام فريق قوي وكشف أنه التقى الطبيب يوم الأربعاء وطمأنه. وقال الحضري إنه سيصل الخرطوم غداً السبت وينخرط في معسكر الفريق الاعدادي تأهباً لمباريات الأحمر المقبلة في الدوري الممتاز ومباراة الخرطوم الوطني يوم الثلاثاء المقبل.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قريش يهاجم الفريق طارق وعبد الصمد

حملهم مسئولية انهيار الوفاق

كفرووتر / الخرطوم شن الاستاذ محمد جعفر قريش هجوما عنيفا على الفريق طارق و عبد الصمد و اقال بانهما يتحملان مسئولية انهيار الوفاق مؤكدا عدم حرصهما على ممارسة الاقصاء وفرض الوصايا و قال بانهم جاهزون لحسم معركة الانتخابات لحصولهما على عضوية ضخمة و ذلك في مؤتمر صحافي قبل قليل بمباني المفوضية  
يجدر ذكره بان جمال الوالي قد فاز بمقعد الرئيس

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*فوز جمال الوالي و عبد الصمد وحاتم

منافسة شرسة في عمومية المريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم قفل باب الترشيح لعضوية مجلس المريخ وفاز بالتزكية كل من جمال الوالي لمقعد رئيس النادي و عبد الصمد محمد عثمان لمقعد نائب الرئيس و حاتم محمد احمد لمقعد قدامي اللاعبي وجاءت بقية الترشيحات على النحو التالي 
و ترشح لمنصب الامين العام كل من الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر و محمد جعفر قريش 
وفيما تقدم لمنصب امانة الخزينة عثمان ابراهيم ادروب و المهندس عبد القادر همد 
وترشح لمقعد قدامي المناشط خالد تاج السر و معتصم محمد مالك .
وترشح لعضوية مجلس المريخ (13) عضوا من اصل (7) اعضاء يمرون عبر الجمعية العمومية المقبلة وهم حاتم عبد الغفار , متوكل احمد علي , فيصل الحنان , صديق على صالح , اسامه الشاذلي , عبدالرحمن ابراهيم , حمد السيد مضوي , عمر حجوج , معاويه الشاذلي , هاشم الزبير , هواري عثمان عبدالرحمن , محمد على الجاك ضقل , جلال عبد الماجد .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*متوكل: الفريق طارق إجتهد..لم نقف فى وجه الإتفاق ومرحبا بالجمعية العمومية‎

أشاد متوكل أحمد على بالدور الكبير الذى قام به الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام للمريخ من أجل الوصول لقائمة موحدة وأوضح متوكل للزاوية "أن الفريق إجتهد ورحبنا بالإتفاق ولا أقول الوفاق ولم نكن متشددين ولابد أن تكون هناك تنازلات فى مثل هذه المواقف " وواصل متوكل قائلا: لم نرفض ماطرح علينا ولكن يبدو أن البعض يفضل الدخول للجمعية العمومية والفوز عبر الصناديق ونحن بدورنا نرحب بذلك الطرح أيضا ونقول "حبابه ألف الجمعية".

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عمر حجوج: لن نترك الفرصة للمنتفعين ليعيشوا على أموال المريخ‎

أرسل عمر حجوج مرشح مجلس المريخ رسائل قوية من داخل المؤتمر الصحفى لمجموعة القاعدة العريضة قائلا بأن هدفهم هو تفويت الفرصة على من وصفهم بالمنتفعين وأصحاب المطامع وأضاف حجوج بأن عودتهم للمريخ جاءت لحماية النادى من الذين تعودوا على العيش على أموال المريخ وأن التنسيق بين هذه المجموعة التى يقودها قريش وهمد مستمر من سنة كاملة.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الزاوية تنشر اسماء كل المرشحين لجمعية المريخ العمومية

اغلقت ترشيحات مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ وقد قام بالترشح الاتية اسمائهم .
منصب الرئيس – جمال الوالي (فاز بالتزكية )
منصب نائب الرئيس – عبدالصمد محمد عثمان (فاز بالتزكية)
منصب الامين العام – الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر - محمد جعفر قريش
منصب امين الخزينة : عثمان ابراهيم ادروب - عبدالقادر همد
مقعد المناشط (مقعد واحد): خالد تاج السر , معتصم محمد مالك
مقعد قدامي اللاعبين (مقعد واحد) : حاتم محمد احمد (فاز بالتزكية )
مرشح الاعضاء (7 مقاعد): حاتم عبدالغفار , متوكل احمد علي , فيصل الحنان , صديق على صالح , اسامه الشاذلي , عبدالرحمن ابراهيم , حمد السيد مضوي , عمر حجوج , معاويه الشاذلي , هاشم الزبير , هواري عثمان عبدالرحمن , محمد على الجاك ضقل , جلال عبدالماجد .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*همد:مجموعتنا موقفها قوى وأبواب الحوار مفتوحة قبل الجمعية‎

شدد عبدالقادر همد مرشح أمانة المال أن مجموعتهم موقفها قوى وتمتلك نصيب كبير من العضوية وعاد همد للقول بأن أبواب الحوار مفتوحة للوصول الى حلول مرضية قبل خوض الجمعية العمومية وأشار همد للجهود التى تمت فى اليومين الماضيين ولكنها فشلت بسبب العناد ووقوف الفريق بجانب مجموعة معينة كما قال همد.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الفريق طارق: من حق اي شخص الترشح لمجلس الادارة

قدم الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الامين العام لنادي المريخ تنويرا اعلاميا للصحفين فى مقر المفوضية عقب الترشح مؤكدا على انهم جاءوا كمرشحين من اجل دعم استقرار نادي المريخ واضاف: " المجلس الجديد ستقع على عاتقه مسؤوليه كبيرة وهى تطبيق قواعد الاحتراف فى النادي"
واشار الفريق طارق الى ان المجلس الجديد يحتاج الى الفكر الاداري والمقدرة المالية ، مؤكدا انهم سيقفون على مسافة واحدة من الجميع دون الانحياز لطرف على حساب طرف اخر ومن حق اي شخص ان يترشح لمجلس ادارة النادي.


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ضقل يطلق إسم"القاعدة العريضة"على مجموعتهم ويهاجم الفريق طارق‎

حمل محمد على الجاك ضقل مرشح عضوية المجلس الفريق طارق الطاهر مسؤولية فشل جهود الوساطة والوفاق ووصفه بالمتعنت وأوضح ضقل من داخل المفوضية أنهم قادرون على الفوز ووصف مجموعتهم بالقاعدة العريضة.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قريش يتحدى بحسم الجمعية ويؤكد إتصالهم المستمر مع جمال الوالى‎

أكد محمد جعفر قريش مرشح الأمانة العامة من داخل المفوضية قدرتهم على الفوز فى الجمعية وقال فى مؤتمره الصحفى" التردد دائما هو مشكلة المريخ لذلك قررنا تقديم مجموعتنا بعد إتصالات مكثفة مع رئيس النادى جمال الوالى"


*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*ابوالبنات صباح الخير وربنا يديك العافيه ياااااارب الواحد يصلى الصبح ويجى يلقاك ماشاءالله مشكووووور ي حبيب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نابلسى المريخابى
					

ابوالبنات صباح الخير وربنا يديك العافيه ياااااارب الواحد يصلى الصبح ويجى يلقاك ماشاءالله مشكووووور ي حبيب



صباح الفل والياسمين حبيبنا نابلسي
تسلم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ
 ﻣﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻﻳُﺸﺮﻑ
 *ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺍﻗﺼﺪﻩ ﻫﻨﺎ
 ﻻﻋﻼﻗﻪ ﻟﻪ ﺑﻤﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻄﻮﺭ ﻣﻠﺤﻮﻅ
 ﻣﻊ ﻣﺮﻭﺭ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺇﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ
 ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻄﻮﺭ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ.
 *ﻟﻔﺖ ﻧﻈﺮﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﺊ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ
 ﻇﻬﺮﺕ ﺑﻪ ﺩﻛﺔ ﺑﺪﻻﺀ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .ﺣﻴﺚ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﺯﻳﺎﺀ
 ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺘﻨﺎﺳﻘﻪ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﺭﺗﺪﻱ ﻛﻞ
 ﻓﺮﺩ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﺯﻱ ﻳﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺧﺮ
 *ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻗﻠﻴﻼً ﻟﻠﻮﺭﺍﺀ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ
 ﻣﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﺑﺪﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﺷﺘﻬﺮﺕ
 ﺑﺘﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺰﻱ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺩﻫﺎ ﺣﻴﺚ
 ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺤﺮﺹ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ
 ﻭﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻻﻧﻴﻖ
 ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 *ﻭﻓﻲ ﻋﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺣﺮﺹ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻲ
 ﻭﻣﻦ ﺑﻌﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺠﺎﻫﺪ
 ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﺯﻳﺎﺀ
 ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﺑﺎﻹﻃﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ
 ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻌﻜﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻲ ﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ
 *ﻭﻛﻨﺎ ﻧﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺮ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺑﺎﻋﻔﺎﺀ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻩ
 ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻱ ﺷﺊ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻴﻞ.ﻭﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺆﻟﻲ
 ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻻﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ
 *ﻭﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻤﻌﺔ ﻭﻣﻜﺎﻧﺔ
 ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻴﻴﺰ ﺣﺎﺿﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ
 ﺍﻣﻮﺭﻩ.ﻭﻣﺎﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻻﻳﺸﺒﻪ
 ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ
 *ﻭﺷﺘﺎﻥ ﻣﺎﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻈﻬﺮ ﻣﻘﺎﻋﺪ
 ﺑﺪﻻﺀ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ. ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﺑﺪﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.ﺣﻴﺚ
 ﺣﺮﺹ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺩ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﺎﺯﻳﺎﺀ ﻣﻮﺣﺪﻩ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ
 *ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺇﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ
 ﻳﻜﻮﻥ )ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻴﻴﺰ (ﻏﺎﺋﺒﺎً ﻋﻦ
 ﻣﻈﻬﺮﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻫﺬﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﻮﻑ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺮ
 ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ
 *ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ
 ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ
 ﻭﻣﻌﺎﻭﻧﻴﻪ ﺍﻹﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ
 ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻻﻧﻪ ﻳﻌﻜﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 *ﻭﺍﻻﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺻﺪﺭ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻭﻥ
 ﻟﻠﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﻩ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﻪ
 ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻓﻲ ﻭﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺱ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻫﺸﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺮﺩﺍﺩ
 ﺍﻻﺯﻳﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻧﻮﺍ
 ﻳﺮﺗﺪﻭﻧﻬﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻋﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 *ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﺷﻴﺎﺀ
 ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻣﻦ
 ﺣﻮﻟﻨﺎ.ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﺤﺮﺹ ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺯﻳﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻋﻤﻠﻮﺍ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻛﺘﺬﻛﺎﺭ
 ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﻀﻮﻫﺎ
 ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺩﻫﺎﻟﻴﺰ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﻪ
 *ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﺭﻳﻜﺎﺭﺩﻭ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ
 ﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻗﻤﻴﺺ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ
 ﻛﻬﺪﻳﻪ ﺗﺬﻛﺎﺭﻳﻪ
 *ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺍﺭﺍﺩ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺣﺼﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﺭﻳﻜﺎﺭﺩﻭ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﺴﺨﻪ
 ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺷﻌﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻛﺘﺨﻠﻴﺪ ﻟﻼﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﻀﺎﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ
 ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ
 *ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺑﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻟﻠﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ
 ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺗﻢ
 ﺇﺟﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﻩ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻋﻤﻞ ﺑﻪ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﻪ
 *ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ
 ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻼﻋﺐ .ﻭﻟﺒﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺪﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺠﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻭﻗﺖ
 ﻣﺎ ﺇﺣﺘﺎﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 *ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻓﺎﺕ ﻻﺗﺸﺒﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﺨﺼﻢ ﻣﻨﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ.ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺎﻥ
 ﻳُﻀﺮﺏ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻗﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ
 *ﺍﻋﺰﺍﺋﻲ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻴﻠﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ.ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻧﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﺇﻇﻬﺎﺭ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ
 ﻫﺪﻓﻨﺎ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺼﻴﺮ
 ﺑﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻬﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺗُﺤﺴﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ
 *ﻭﻻﻧﻨﺎ ﻧُﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺍً ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﻧﺎﺣﻴﻪ ﻭﺟﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ
 ﺗﺴﻠﻴﻂ ﺍﻟﻀﻮﺀ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ
 ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ.ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻻﺻﻮﺍﺕ
 ﻗﺪ ﺗﻌﻠﻮﺍ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﻪ ﺑﻐﺾ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ
 ﻋﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻻﻣﻮﺭ ﺑﺪﻋﻮﻱ )ﺍﻥ
 ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻨﺎﺳﺐ (ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻨﻲ ﻻ
 ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺼﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻻﺧﻄﺎﺀ
 ﻭﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺇﺻﻼﺣﻬﺎ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻮﻗﺖ
 ﻣﺤﺪﺩ
 *ﻭﻻ ﻧﻨﺴﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺎﻧﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﻩ ﻟﻠﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﺑﺮﺋﺎﺳﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ .ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻧﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻌﺎﻃﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻬﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﻠﺴﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ
 ﺑﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﻪ ﻓﻮﺯﻩ ﺑﻤﻘﻌﺪ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺲ .ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻓﺎﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺬﻛﻴﻪ
 *ﻛﻤﺎ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻟﺮﺟﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻃﺎﺭﻕ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺎﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ
 ﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﻩ ﻭﺟﻴﺰﻩ ﻟﻴﺆﻛﺪ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ
 ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺪ ﻛﺴﺐ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻱ
 ﻣﺤﻨﻚ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻲ
 ﻣﻨﺼﺒﻪ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺟﺪﺍﺭﻩ ﻭﺇﺳﺘﺤﻘﺎﻕ
 *ﻭﺳﻨﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺍﻹﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﻩ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﺧﻼﻝ
 ﺍﻻﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻴﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
 ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻲ
 ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة :

 • ميسي يمتلك منزلا على هيئة كرة قدم في برشلونة
 • كريم بنزيمة: فهمت الرسالة !جماهير سانتياجو برنابيو التي انقسمت لدى مغادرته أرضية الملعب خلال مواجهة كوبنهاجن 
• الجزائري فيجولي يتألق في فوز فالنسيا على كوبان كراسنودار الروسي بالدوري الأوروبي 
• دي روسي: كنت قريبا من الرحيل .. وجارسيا حسم استمراري مع روما 
• كامبنيارو مدافع الانتر : علينا ان نكون في افضل حالاتنا الكروية لنهزم روما
  • الصاعد مارك بارترا: شكرا تاتا على الثقة التي منحها له في المباريات الاخيرة للفريق الكتالوني.
  • فالنسيا يعرض الاستغناء عن الفرنسي رامي عادل على سبيل الاعارة لنابولي وبينيتيز يرفض
  • لاتسيو يفلت من هزيمة محققة في دوري أوروبا
  • تيفيز: قميص ديل بييرو لا يمثل أي ضغط على أدائي مع اليوفنتوس
  • بينات يضم حمد المنتشري لتدعيم الدفاع الاتحادي في مواجهة هجوم الأهلي
  • الأهلي السعودي  يطير إلي الطائف وسيزار جاهز لمواجهة الاتحاد 
 • بينات يضم حمد المنتشري لتدعيم الدفاع الاتحادي في مواجهة هجوم الأهلي
  • التعادل يسيطر على المجموعة التاسعة بالدوري الأوروبي
  • اوك يقتنص تعادلا ثمينا من الكمار في الدوري الأوروبي
  • أشبيلية يهزم فرايبورج بهدفين نظيفين ويتصدر المجموعة الثامنة في الدوري الأوروبي
  • روبن كازان يسحق زولت وارجم برباعية في اليوروبا ليج
  • بيع 30 ألف تذكرة خلال 24 ساعة لمباراة أوروجواي والأرجنتين
  • الفرنسي أوجيه يتوج ببطولة العالم للراليات للمرة الأولى
  • توتنهام يواصل انطلاقته في الدوري الأوروبي وفالنسيا يحقق فوزه الأول في روسيا
  • رايكونن يحسم موقفه من سباق فورمولا-1 الكوري اليوم الجمعة
  • باتيستا : أجبرت على استدعاء تيفيز للمنتخب الأرجنتيني
• الفيفا يعلن أسماء حكام الدور الفاصل بتصفيات أفريقيا لمونديال البرازيل 2014
• هيوز نادم على الرحيل عن تدريب فولهام الإنجليزي
• الفيفا يؤكد : مونديال 2022 سيقام في قطر ونناقش فقط موعده
• مايكون يغيب عن وديتي البرازيل أمام كوريا الجنوبية وزامبيا للإصابة

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة 4 أكتوبر 2013
صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :
× الهلال يحتاط للظروف ويغادر لكادوقلي قبل 48 ساعة من لقاء الإسود
× الأزرق يرفع معنويات اللاعبين بحوافز ثلاثة مباريات ومحمد عبد الرحمن ينال الإعجاب× المريخ يطوي ملف الأهلي ويتفرغ لحسم الخرطوم الوطني× الغزال يستعرض المهارات ويسطع في تدريب الهلال× بالتزكية الوالي رئيسا للمريخ وعبد الصمد نائبا له وصراع مثير على منصبى السكرتير وأمانة المال× الهلال يتدرب بجدية وتركيز تام لحسم اللقاء المهم× الإطار الفني وجهاز الكرة يرفعان المعنويات ومعدل الجرعات× تجمع أهل المريخ وجبهة تصحيح المسار يقاطعان الإنتخابات وغياب كبير للشورى والشرف والرموز عن مسرح الحدث 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة 4 أكتوبر 2013
صحيفة صدى الملاعب

× إنتخابات المريخ لاجديد يذكر الوالي رئيس طوالي× الهلال يستعد بقوة لمعركة الجبال وتراوري يواصل الغياب× مريخ كوستي يكسب الجبل وتعادل الجزيرة وهلال الفاشر× خالد بخيت: راضون عن أداء اللاعبين ..فقيري: متوكل في فائدة مافي× الوالي رئيسا للمريخ وعبد الصمد نائبا وحاتم لقدامى اللاعبين× باسكال يتألق في المحور والبرنس يستعيد لقب ملك التمرير× المريخ يحكم قبضته على الصدارة والهلال يواصل مطاردته بأجنحة النسور
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة 4 أكتوبر 2013

 صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :
× الهلال يهدد بالإنسحاب من قمة الكأس
× لجنة الإستئنافات تتهرب من القرار والجماهير تطالب بالإنسحاب من الدوري والكأس× الصراع يشتعل في المريخ× الوالي وعبد الصمد وحاتم يفوزون بالتزكية وحجوج يفتح النيران في كافة الإتجاهات× المعارضة الهلالية تجتمع لهزيمة الهلال أمام إسود الجبال× الهلال يفتح ملف الإسود والأزرق يتدرب عصرا والمعلم يغيب عن لقاء الإسود× الإتحاد يخطر الهلال رسميا بموعد نهائي الكأس× الجنرال يجهز الشغيل بديلا للمعلم الصغير× الملاريا تداهم تراوري ودائرة الكرة تؤكد غياب مالك وفداسي بدون إذن


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله يكرمك يا حبيب ويزيدك نشاط وهمة
بصراحة بقينا نتوقع الأخبار الصباحة يومياً والحمدلله لم تخذلنا
تحياتي ومودتي
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*في الهدف
*الديمقراطية العرجاء في المريخ
* بينما الشارع العام مشغول بما هو تفاجئنا المفوضية بأن انتخابات المريخ على الأبواب وقد فتح باب الترشيح !! 
* انه العهد الجديد والذي فيه تبدلت المعاني وتغيرت الصفات ولم تعد  الديمقراطية هي الديمقراطية وليست الحرية سوى كبري يعبر بك الى السجن أو  السجانة ما فرقت .. 
* إستعد البعض لدخول الانتخابات منذ عهد بعيد وظلت عملية شراء الأصوات  جارية على قدم وساق وذلك من خلال العضوية وتسديد رسومها وتجديد عضوية  الآخرين .. 
* نكون أكثر وضوحاً ونقول ان البعض وجد في المريخ بقرة حلوب ومن خلالها كون  بعضهم ثروة شيد منها العمارات وامتلك الشقق والسيارات وغيرها .. 
* إذن يمكننا القول ان ديمقراطية المريخ عرجاء وهي كلمة حق أريد بها باطل  وذلك لأن العضوية التي يحق لها التصويت في نادي جماهيره بالملايين هي حوالي  1500 عضو ومعظم هؤلاء تم حشدهم لانتخاب فلان الذي دفع لشراء أصواتهم وما  دفعه حتماً سيجده ويعوضه ويحقق مطامحه ومطالعه بعدما يدخل المجلس الأحمر  والذي يتدفق فيه المال بلا حسيب أو رقيب والشواهد كثيرة ولكن ذلك لم يكن في  مصلحة مستقبل المريخ !!
* العمدة الفاتح المقبول أمين خزانة المريخ الأسبق قال ان البعض يريد دخول  مجلس المريخ وذلك لوجود جمال الوالي رئيساً وهو الذي يدفع ويدفع وهنا مربط  الفرس .. * الدكتور محجوب صديق عضو مجلس الإدارة الأسبق قال كلاماً خطيراً  ولكنه صحيح ولا يجرؤ على قوله أحد ، فأكد سيادته أن المريخ الآن يحتاج الى  الذين يدفعون لا الى الذين يأخذون منه ولا يحتاج المريخ الى أصحاب المصالح  الشخصية ، إذن الدكتور تحدث بلغة الخبير بالأمور لا سيما وهو عضو مجلس  الشورى والشرف كمان وذهب الى ما ذهبنا اليه بأن بعض الذين يتقاتلون على  مقاعد مجلس المريخ انما يبحثون عن مصالحهم الخاصة بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر  !!
* جمال الوالي جاء بمجموعة من أثرياء السوق وأصحاب المناصب ولم يحلوا مشكلة  الديون المتلتلة التي تثقل كاهل المريخ فكيف يأتي من يحلمون بحكم المريخ  لتحقيق طموحاتهم الذاتية ؟! 
* انظروا اليهم جيداً اولئك الذين يتقاتلون وجماهير المريخ الواعية تعرفهم  فرداً فرداً وهم يعرفون جيداً رأي الجماهير فيهم ولكن البحث عن المال  والذهب أعمى بصرهم وبصائرهم .. 
* أحد هؤلاء وهو عضو مجلس سابق عندما طلب منه ذات يوم أن يقدم استقالته مع  الآخرين كتابة سقط على الأرض مغمى عليه وحمل للمستشفى والغى الاجتماع ولم  يقدم استقالته والآن يعمل بكل جد واجتهاد لدخول مجلس المريخ !! 
*يبدو أن البعض لم يقرأ جغرافية الأوضاع الجديدة في السودان جيداً و ان  اللهث وراء الكرسي أعمى بصرهم وإن كانوا يظنون إن الأموال يمكن ان تتدفق  على نادي المريخ كما كان سابقاً فهم واهمون لأن كل شئ الآن تبدل ولم يكن  كما كان بالأمس ..
* هل يدري هؤلاء الغافلين عن حقيقة الأمور بأن دخل كل مباريات المريخ لا  يدخل خزينته ؟! وإنما يذهب الى المحكمة لتسديد جزء من الديون العالقة على  المريخ ولم يسدها لوردات الوهم الذي عشعش على الرؤوس بأنهم سيحلون الدين  حتى تنام العين ..
* الديون باقية ودخل المباريات لا يغطي المصروفات ناهيك عن الديون والصرف  على المريخ كبير والوالي مع الأوضاع الجديدة لا ولن يسطيع الإيفاء بها كلها  ناهيك أن تأتي مجموعة تبحث عن آبار البترول على كوكب المريخ ..
* كوكب المريخ نضبت آبار بتروله وعلى أصحاب الكشوفات والإكتشافات أن يبحثوا عن ذلك في كوكب آخر غير المريخ .
* يقول البعض ان كراسي المريخ التي حطمتها جماهير الهلال غالية الثمن وبالغ  البعض عن سعرها بالدولار ، وأنا شخصياً بحثت عن فواتير الشراء فعلمت بأنه  لا توجد فواتير على الاطلاق ولا أحد يعلم قيمتها أو سعرها ، ولو أردتم  التأكد جربوا بأنفسكم لتعلموا الحقيقة وبعدها ستضربون كفاً بكف عندما  تعلمون بأن كل شئ في الكوكب الأحمر يسير بالعشوائية نفسها والمريخ لا يحتاج  لصاحب المال لأن المال بلا عقلية توظفه التوظيف السليم لا فائدة منه ..

* كرات * الهدف 
* حاتم محمد أحمد رشح نفسه لمجلس المريخ في مقعد قدامى اللاعبين بسند من  نجوم الأمس وفي نفس الوقت قدم فيصل الحنان نفسه والمال سيحسم الموقف وذلك  ليس في صالح المريخ إنها الديمقراطة العرجاء ..
* عبد الصمد محمد عثمان ومتوكل أحمد علي يترشحان لمجلس المريخ ويا قلبي لا تحزن ...
*خالد تاج السر رشح نفسه لمجلس المريخ في مقعد المناشط المكلومة واليتيمة  وقلبي يقول إن الرجل جاد فيما يقوله خدمة للمناشط ولكننا نخاف ان ينجرف  وراء بريق كرة القدم كما فعل كل أسلافه ( ما عدا المهندس فيصل صلاح ، الله  يطراه بالخير ) 
* المناشط كانت ذات يوم هي روح النادي ونكهته المميزة ويا حليل ميدان  الباسكت عندما كان هو مكان الاجتماعات الناجحة ومكان المؤتمرات الجماهيرية  أيام كان المريخ مريخاً ..
* اسماعيل الجعلي صاحب المسادير قال ان المريخ الذي كان بالأمس كان في  السماء مرق وفي الأرض عرق أصبح الآن بلا لون أو طعم أو رائحة ..
* مهما كانت الأسباب والدوافع فاننا لا نقر نشر الفضائح والتشهيد بعروض  الآخرين وعندما جعل الإسلام إثبات جريمة الزنا وفق شروط ليست بالسهولة كان  الهدف عدم اشاعة الفاحشة بين الناس ، نتمنى الا ينحدر الوسط الرياضي أكثر  مما هو عليه الآن فقد غابت المعاني والقيم ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..
* نتمنى أن يترك الجميع المدرب كروجر يعمل بحرية والا يحاولوا التدخل في  عمله من وضع التشكيلة وحتى الشطب و التسجيل وشخصية الألماني ولله الحمد  قوية لا تقبل التوصية .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء
عفوا محمد جعفر قريش َ!
اصدرت المفوضية الكشف النهائى للمرشحين فى انتخابات نادى المريخ والذى ضم  22 شخصا وفى مقدمتهم السيد جمال الوالى الذى احتفظ بمنصب الرئاسة بالتزكية  وكذلك عبد الصمد محمد عثمان فى منصب نائب الرئيس  و فوز الكابتن حاتم محمد  احمد بمقعد قدامى اللاعبين بالتزكية ايضا , بينما يتوقع ان يشتد الصراع على  الفوز ببقية مقاعد الضباط الاربعة والعضوية .
محاولات اهل المريخ بالاتفاق على قائمة واحدة لتتم تزكيتها عبر الجمعية  العمومية باءت بالفشل فى اللحظات الاخيرة كما يبدو من خلال الكشف النهائى  للمرشحين حيث دخل الاستاذ محمد جعفر قريش منافسا لسعادة الفريق طارق محمد  عثمان على منصب الامين العام والمهندس عبد القادر همد منافسا للاخ عثمان  ابراهيم ادروب على منصب امين الخزينة , فى حين بلغ عدد المرشحين لمقاعد  العضوية 13 مرشحا !
قبل فتح باب الترشيح سعى عدد من اقطاب النادى فى الاتصال بالسيد وزير  الشباب والرياضة من اجل تمديد فترة عمل لجنة التسيير اعترافا بالعمل الكبير  الذى قام به مجلس اللوردات خاصة تعزيز الاستقرار الادارى فى النادى وتهيئة  الاجواء الطيبة امام اللاعبين والجهاز الفنى بعد حلحلة كل المشاكل المالية  وتسليم الرواتب المتأخرة لمستحقيها ,, فهناك حالة من الارتياح سادت نادى  المريخ طوال الفترة التى عملت فيها لجنة التسيير وحرصها على توفير كل  متطلبات العمل اليومى بالنادى سواء للفريق الاول او بقية الفرق السنية  الاخرى ومن بينها فريق الرديف الذى توفرت له كل عوامل النجاح حتى توج ذلك  فى الفوز بلقب اول بطولة لاندية دورى الرديف ,, لهذا كنا نتوقع ان يجد  ترشيح نفر من اعضاء لجنة التسيير فى المجلس الجديد الدعم والمساندة وفتح  الطريق امامهم للفوز بالتزكية طالما كان الجميع قبل الانتخابات يجتهدون من  اجل مد فترتهم واستمراريتهم ,ولكن مع الاسف نجد هذه الرغبة تلاشت وتبددت مع  فتح باب الترشيح حيث دخل الاخ محمد جعفر قريش منافسا لسعادة الفريق طارق  وكذلك المهندس عبد القادر همد مزاحما للاخ عثمان ابراهيم ادروب فى منصب  امين الخزينة ,, طبعا من حق قريش وهمد او اى شخص اخر ان  يمارس حقه  الديمقراطى الطبيعى طالما ان لديه كامل العضوية ولكن نعتقد ان الاخوين قريش  وهمد يتفقان معنا بان مصلحة المريخ كانت ولازالت تقتضى اتاحة الفرصة  لكوادر جديدة فى العمل الادارى خاصة اذا كانت هذه الكوادر قد صقلت نفسها  واكتسبت التجربة وحققت النجاح الذى لاتخطئه اى عين خلال الفترة القصيرة  التى عملت فيها , واعنى هنا تحديدا سعادة الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر الذى  كنت اتوقع من اهل المريخ على مختلف تنظيماتهم وتحالفاتهم ان يضغطوا عليه فى  ترشيح نفسه بل التفكير فى تسيير مظاهرة حتى منزله من اجل اقناعه بالبقاء  والاستمرار فى العمل الادارى اذا كان رافضا لمبدأ الترشيح وذلك بدلا من  احراج الرجل والترشيح ضده بحجة انه افسد  الاتفاق الذى كان من المفترض ان  يتم فى اللحظات الاخيرة حول قائمة موحدة . 
لا اعتقد ان هناك مايضير الاخوين محمد جعفر قريش وعبد القادر همد اذا  تنازلا عن رغبتهما فى الترشيح لمقاعد الضباط الاربعة ودخلا ضمن قائمة  العضوية طالما انهما ينشدان مصلحة النادى التى باتت تقتضى ان يبقى شخص مثل  سعادة الفريق طارق على هذا المنصب الحساس الذى اظن ان جميع اهل المريخ  واعلامه يتفقون انها المرة الاولي خلال العشر سنوات الاخيرة التى يصبح لهذا  المنصب شخصيته القوية فى مواجهة كل الذين يحاولون الاعتداء على حقوق  النادى ,, فهى المرة الاولي – واقولها بالفم المليان – التى نشعر فيها  باستقلالية هذا المنصب وعدم خضوعه لاى املاءات خارجية سواء من تنظيم داخل  النادى او من اى صحفى ويكفى ان سعادة الفريق طارق اجبر كل الصحف الحمراء ان  تحصل على اخبار المريخ من مصدر واحد وهو الموقع الرسمى للنادى بعدما كانت  اخبار المريخ واسراره على قفا من يشيل ويسهل الحصول عليها قبل ان تصدر من  اصحاب القرار انفسهم فى النادى !
عفوا اخى محمد جعفر قريش رجل بهذه المواصفات والانضباطية من الخطأ ان نحرجه  بالمنافسة على منصبه بل كان من الواجب ان نكرمه بالتزكية فهو لايقل عن  جمال الوالى وعبد الصمد محمد عثمان . 
** كلمة اخيرة : هل زالت الاسباب التى دفعت عبد القادر همد للاستقالة من قبل  واعتزال العمل الادارى؟,, وجمعه مباركه .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
ﻗﻠﻢ ﻭﺣﺮﻭﻑ
ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻔﻴﻆﻋﻜﻮﺩ
ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻛﻼﻛﻴﺖ ﺛﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺮﻩ

ﻭﺟﺪﺕ  ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻣﻀﻄﺮﺍ ﻟﻠﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺎﻳﻜﻞ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﺤﺪﺛﺖ ﻋﻨﻪ  ﻓﻲ ﺯﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﻣﺲ ﺑﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺑﻮﻛﻴﺮ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﺎﻭﻟﻲ ﻟﻼﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﻴﺲ  ﺗﺸﺎﺅﻣﺎ ﺑﻞ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻛﻤﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﻟﻜﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺴﺨﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺪﻳﻤﻪ ﻭﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ  ﺣﺮﺻﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﺮﺕ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﻪ  ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺳﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻀﻴﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺗﺨﻮﻓﺖ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﻣﺜﻠﻤﺎ ﻓﻌﻠﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺳﻢ 2011  ﻭﺣﺮﻣﻮﻧﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻼﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻣﻠﻪ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺟﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻮﻑ ﺍﻗﻮﻝ 
ﺍﻟﻴﻜﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﻩ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﻩ ﻇﻞ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻤﺴﻨﻮﻱ ﻣﺨﻴﻒ ﻧﻌﻢ ﻫﻮ ﻳﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺼﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻴﻪ  ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻘﻨﻊ ﻭﻇﻞ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻮﺗﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﻩ ﻭﻳﺪﺧﻞ  ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻮﻑ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻛﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺒﺪﺍ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺧﺼﻮﻣﻪ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ  ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻭﻗﺘﺎ ﻃﻮﻳﻼ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﺰﺯ ﺗﻔﻮﻗﻪ ﺑﺎﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﻌﻠﻜﻢ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﺘﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﺘﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﺎﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻣﻦ  ﻫﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻭﻗﺒﻠﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻟﻪ ﻓﻨﻴﻪ ﺑﺤﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻝ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ  ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺘﺤﺎﻣﻞ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺑﻞ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺸﻴﺮ ﻻﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ  ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻛﻴﺪ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻟﻴﺲ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﻭﻻ ﻧﻔﺮﺽ ﻭﺻﺎﻳﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ .
ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻋﻘﺐ  ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﻴﻪ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺎﻋﺪ ﻭﻫﻮ  ﺭﺍﺿﻲ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺧﺮﺝ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺟﻴﺪﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ  ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﻩ ﻣﻬﻢ ﻧﻌﻢ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻻﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﻭﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ  ﺳﻨﻌﺎﻟﺠﻬﺎ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﻭﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ  ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺘﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺢ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﻭﻭﺻﻔﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻌﺒﻪ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﻲ  ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻟﻠﺼﺤﻔﻴﻴﻦ.
ﻧﺤﻦ ﻧﻘﺮ ﺑﻜﻔﺎﺀﺓ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﺮﻭﺣﺮ ﻭﻧﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﻳﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻌﻪ  ﻻﻃﻮﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﻩ ﻣﻤﻜﻨﻪ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻻﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﻩ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻲ ﻭﻏﺎﺩﺭ  ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻭﺟﺪ  فرﺻﺔ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﻭﺣﻘﻖ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﺯ ﻣﺤﻠﻲ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻲ  ﺍﺧﺸﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭﻳﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﻴﻒ ﻭﻟﺴﻪ ﺗﺒﻘﺖ ﺟﻮﻻﺕ ﻓﻲ  ﻏﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﻮﺑﻪ ﻓﺎﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻨﺎ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺷﺮﺱ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ  ﺍﺫﺍﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻭﻟﻲ ﻫﺰﺍﺋﻢ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪ  ﻓﻀﻼ ﻋﻦ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻋﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﻴﻦ  ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﻠﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻴﻴﻦ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ  ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﻴﺪ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﺍﻭﺭﺍﻕ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻳﻄﺮﺩ ﻣﻦ  ﻣﺨﻴﻠﺘﻪ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺜﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺠﻠﻪ ﺍﻥ ﺻﺢ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﺟﻴﺪﻩ ﺑﻌﺪ  ﺍﺻﻄﺪﺍﻣﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻭﻗﻊ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻄﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺍﺻﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﻪ ﻭﻭﻗﻊ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺟﺴﻴﻤﻪ ﺗﻤﺜﻠﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻙ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻑ  ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺻﻞ ﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﺧﻄﻴﺮ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺘﻤﻨﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺒﺪﺍ  ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﻟﻠﺘﻌﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺕ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻭﻗﻊ  ﻓﻲ ﺧﻄﺎ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﺻﺮﺍﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ . 
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ  ﻓﻴﻪ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﻩ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﻪ ﻗﺪ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﻴﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﻋﺮﻑ ﻗﺪﺭ  ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﺩﻓﻊ ﺑﻮﺟﻮﻩ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﺍﺛﺒﺘﺖ  ﺪﺍﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ  ﺟﻌﻔﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻲ ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻪ ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻢ ﺗﺤﻮﻳﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻻﺭﺗﻜﺎﺯ ﻭﺣﻘﻖ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻧﺠﺎﺣﺎ ﻣﻠﺤﻮﻇﺎ  ﺑﻞ ﻭﻋﺎﺩ ﻣﺠﺪﺩﺍ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻻﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﺤﻖ 
ﻧﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ  ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺎ ﺯﺍﻝ ﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻻﻥ ﺻﻨﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻏﺎﺋﺒﻪ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﻪ  ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺩﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻭﺗﻤﻜﻨﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻻﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻭﻧﺘﺴﺎﺀﻝ  ﻳﺎ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻣﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺘﻪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻘﻨﻊ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻇﻞ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ  ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺣﺘﻲ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﺒﺪﺍﻟﻪ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻗﺎﺋﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺣﻀﻮﺭ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻫﻮ ﺟﻠﻮﺱ ﻛﺒﺎﺗﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻨﺒﺔ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ  ﺍﻗﺮﺏ ﻣﺜﺎﻝ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ  ﻟﻜﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﻭﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻭﻣﻮﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﻪ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻌﺮﻑ  ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻝ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﻟﻜﺒﺎﺗﻦ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻀﺤﺎﻳﺎ ﻭﻫﻞ ﻫﻢ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎ  ﺿﺤﺎﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ  ﺍﻡ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺍﻳﺎﺩﻱ ﺧﻔﻴﻪ ﺗﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺨﻠﺺ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ. 
ﺍﺧﺮ ﺣﺮﻑ
ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻛﻼﻛﻴﺖ ﺛﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺮﻩ

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الله يكرمك يا يا حبيب ويزيدك نشاط وهمة
بصراحة بقينا نتوقع الأخبار الصباحة يومياً والحمدلله لم تخذلنا
تحياتي ومودتي



تسلم يا غالي وان شاء الله دايما نكون عند حسن ظنكم
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة 4 أكتوبر 2013



صحيفة الصدى





الوالى رئيساً للمريخ..عبدالصمد نائباً له..وتنافس محتدم على السكرتارية وأمانة المال
 الحضرى ينفى رغبته فى فسخ عقده ويؤكد وصوله غداً..الزمالك يطلب الأباتشى..والأحمر يساعد للكوماندوز بمعنويات الفوز على الفرسان

 الوالى رئيساً للمريخ
 ..وعبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائباً له
 حاتم محمداحمد عضواً بمجلس المريخ
 قريش والفريق طارق يتنافسان على منصب الأمين العام
 طارق الطاهر:نقف على مسافة واحدة من الجميع
 مجموعة القاعدة العريضة تهاجم الفريق
 الزمالك المصرى مهتم بكلتشى
 والأحمر يؤكد لم نتلق أتصالاً رسمياً
 عبدالصمد يستجيب للضغوط
 ويتلقى التهانى من كروجر واللاعبين
 قريش:عداؤنا مع المنتفعين وطلاب الشهرة
 مريخ كوستى يهزم الجبل كريمة وتعادل الأفيال وهلال الفاشر
 المريخ يستعد للكوماندوز بمعنويات الفوز على الفرسان
 برنامج خاص لهيثم..على جعفر ورمضان
 الجهاز الفنى للفرقة الحمراء يمنح اللاعبين راحة اليوم
 تألق لافت للجوهرة وفييرا وجبل الجليد
 الحضرى ينفى نيته الرحيل
 ويشيد بأنتصار الفرقة الحمراء على الأهلى
 تعادل فى دورى الأولى بالخرطوم والسنترليق..وفوزان فى دورى الثانية
 مشكلة:أشراك باسكال فى المحور ضربة معلم
 رئيس القطاع الرياضى بالمريخ:قدمنا أداءاً مميزاً أمام الفرسان
 ينشئ 50 وحدة تجارية
 أتحاد الخرطوم يوقع شراكة مع مؤسسة النقل والخدمات
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة 4 أكتوبر 2013.


صحيفة الزعيم

المريخاب يجمعون على رئاسة الوالى وعبدالصمد يفوز بالتزكية
 صراع عنيف فى السكرتارية والمال..حاتم ممثلاً لقدامى اللاعبين و13 مرشحاً لمقاعد الأعضاء
 ضقل يؤكد استمرار مساعى الوفاق وطارق يطالب بالتركيز على أعداد الفريق للمواجهات المقبلة

 الوالى رئيساً للمريخ بالتزكية
 وصراع محتدم على السكرتارية والمال
 مطلوب سبعة منهم ثلاثة عشر مرشحاً لعضوية مجلس المريخ
 حاتم محمداحمد يشكر قدامى اللاعبين ويوجه رسالة خاصة لأبوجريشة
 أشاد بالفريق طارق
 متوكل:مجموعتنا لم تترشح لمقاعد الضباط الأربعة أمتثالاً لرغبة أهل المريخ
 الأمين العام يؤكد أستعداده للأنسحاب من الأنتخابات
 الفريق طارق:لايمكن أن أنكص عن الأتفاق لأننى من قدت مساعى الوفاق ونفذت رغبة الرئيس بترشيح نائبه والسكرتير
 أشاد بعبد الصمد ووصفه بالمريخى الصميم
 ضقل يؤكد استمرار مساعى الوفاق ويحمل الفريق طارق مسئولية عدم الأتفاق حول الضباط الأربعة
 المريخ يبدأ التدريبات للخرطوم
 كاستن يخضع البرنس لتدريبات لياقة خاصة
 كروجر يعالج أخطاء الفرسان بمحاضرة اللاعبين
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*في التأهيلي : هلال الفاشر يحرج الافيال بالجزيرة.. ومريخ كوستي يعتلي الجبل كريمة ويتصدر

جرت يوم الخميس (3 اكتوبر) مباراتان في ختام الجولة الثالثة من المرحلة  الثالثة لمنافسة الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للممتاز جاءت نتائجها علي النحو  التالي: هلال الفاشر يحرج الافيال بالجزيرة بالتعادل الايجابي 2/2 احرج  هلال الفاشر (4 نقاط) مضيفه جزيرة الفيل (3 نقاط) بالتعادل معه بهدفين لكل  بومدني ضمن بمباريات المجموعة الاولي بعد مباراة قوية ومثيرة من الطرفين  بالتالي يواصل جزيرة الفيل مسلسل التعادلات في المنافسة بالتعادل في ثلاث  مباريات علي التوالي، وشهدت المباراة سقوط متكرر للاعبي الهلال تقدم  الجزيرة عبدالرحمن كرنقو وحسن كرنقو وللهلال هشام وصالح بهجة، بهذه النتيجة  يتصدر هلال الفاشر المجموعة الي جانب هلال الساحل.









*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة اليوم الجمعة 4 أكتوبر 2013.

صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد : 
× البرير على خط النار يدفع الحوافز ويؤجر الطائرة بالدولار
× الهلال يكثف تحضيراته لإسود الجبال وغياب تراوري ومالك وفداسي وكاريكا حضر ولم يشارك× لجنة الإستئنافات ترفض الوصايا وتؤجل قرارها حول الهلال للغد× البرير يؤكد إنفراد الأسياد ويؤمن على الطائرة الخاصة لكادوقلي ويرفض مقترح البص× الهلال يتأهب لأم المعارك والجهاز الفني يبحث طرق تخطي إسود الجبال بمعقله× جدية وحماس وسط اللاعبين وإعادة التنظيم الدفاعي× المعلم الكبير: مباراتنا بكادوقلي الأصعب في مشوار المحافظة على لقب الدوري
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*تسلم حبيبنا أبو البنات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور ابو البنات على الابداعات

وجمعة مباركة وسعيدة لكل الاونلايناب

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يديك ألف عافية الحبيب أبوالبنات . . . مجهودات عظيمة و مقدرة من كل الصفوة
 جمعة مباركة عليك و على كل الأونلايناب
*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكووووووووووووور الرائع والنشط ابوالبنات

وجمعة طيبة مباركة ع الجميع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى 


الوالى رئيساً للمريخ .. عبد الصمد نائباً له.. وتنافس محتدم على السكرتارية وأمانة المال
الحضرى ينفى رغبته فى فسخ عقده ويؤكد وصوله غداً .. الزمالك يطلب الأباتشى .. والأحمر يستعد للكوماندوز بمعنويات الفوز على الفرسان
الوالى رئيساً للمريخ
..وعبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائباً له
حاتم محمد احمد عضواً بمجلس المريخ
قريش والفريق طارق يتنافسان على منصب الأمين العام
طارق الطاهر: نقف على مسافة واحدة من الجميع
مجموعة القاعدة العريضة تهاجم الفريق
قريش:عداؤنا مع المنتفعين وطلاب الشهرة
الزمالك المصرى مهتم بكلتشى
والأحمر يؤكد لم نتلق أتصالاً رسمياً
عبد الصمد يستجيب للضغوط
ويتلقى التهانى من كروجر واللاعبين
المريخ يستعد للكوماندوز بمعنويات الفوز على الفرسان
برنامج خاص لهيثم..على جعفر ورمضان
الجهاز الفنى للفرقة الحمراء يمنح اللاعبين راحة اليوم
تألق لافت للجوهرة وفييرا وجبل الجليد
رئيس القطاع الرياضى بالمريخ : قدمنا أداءاً مميزاً أمام الفرسان
الحضرى ينفى نيته الرحيل
ويشيد بأنتصار الفرقة الحمراء على الأهلى
مشكلة:أشراك باسكال فى المحور ضربة معلم
مريخ كوستى يهزم الجبل كريمة وتعادل الأفيال وهلال الفاشر
تعادل فى دورى الأولى بالخرطوم والسنترليق..وفوزان فى دورى الثانية
ينشئ 50 وحدة تجارية .. أتحاد الخرطوم يوقع شراكة مع مؤسسة النقل والخدمات
الجنرال يضع برنامجا خاصا للقاء الكوماندوز .. المريخ يستعد للخرطوم الوطني بمعنويات الفوز على الفرسان 
الزعيم يتمسك باللقب ويرفع شعار الفوز على الجميع .. المريخ يخطط الى الحصول على 18 نقطة من ست مباريات واهتمام خاص بمواجهة الكوماندوز
الجيلي عبد الخير : كروجر يعرف دوره جيدا والاحمر اصبح في عهده منضبطا تكتيكيا
سيد سليم : اذا ادى المريخ مبارياته المقبلة بمستوى لقاء اهلي الخرطوم لن يخسر امام اي منافس وسيتوج باللقب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


المريخاب يجمعون على رئاسة الوالى وعبد الصمد يفوز بالتزكية
صراع عنيف فى السكرتارية والمال .. حاتم ممثلاً لقدامى اللاعبين و13 مرشحاً لمقاعد الأعضاء
ضقل يؤكد استمرار مساعى الوفاق وطارق يطالب بالتركيز على أعداد الفريق للمواجهات المقبل
المريخ يبدأ التدريبات للخرطوم
كاستن يخضع البرنس لتدريبات لياقة خاصة
كروجر يعالج أخطاء الفرسان بمحاضرة اللاعبين
الوالى رئيساً للمريخ بالتزكية
وصراع محتدم على السكرتارية والمال
مطلوب سبعة منهم ثلاثة عشر مرشحاً لعضوية مجلس المريخ
حاتم محمد احمد يشكر قدامى اللاعبين ويوجه رسالة خاصة لأبوجريشة
أشاد بالفريق طارق .. متوكل : مجموعتنا لم تترشح لمقاعد الضباط الأربعة أمتثالاً لرغبة أهل المريخ
الأمين العام يؤكد أستعداده للأنسحاب من الأنتخابات .. الفريق طارق : لايمكن أن أنكص عن الأتفاق لأننى من قدت مساعى الوفاق ونفذت رغبة الرئيس بترشيح نائبه والسكرتير
أشاد بعبد الصمد ووصفه بالمريخى الصميم .. ضقل يؤكد استمرار مساعى الوفاق ويحمل الفريق طارق مسئولية عدم الأتفاق حول الضباط الأربعة
تجاوز مطب الفرسان .. القطار الاحمر يواصل السير بقوة نحو الهدف ويرفض التوقف 
الجهاز الفني يفتح ملف لقاء الخرطوم الوطني ويركز على تجهيز البدلاء
باسكال ينال النجومية .. الباشا يواصل الغياب وكلتشي يستعيد ذاكرة التهديف
الجهاز الفني يطوي ملف الفرسان .. كلتشي يستعيد ذاكرة التهديف
اداء نموذجي في المحور للعاجي باسكال وتالق مستمر في وسط الدفاع لامير كمال
مردود رفيع لسيدا وادوار دفاعية وهجومية كبيرة برمضان وراجي والطاهر الحاج ينهي الهاجس الاكبر للاحمر
كلتشي استفاد من دكة البدلاء واوليفيه روح المقدمة الحمراء وتفادي الاصابات والانذارات من ابرز مكاسب المباراة

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﻛﻼﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﻚ"
 .
 "ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ"
 .
 •ﺫﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻲ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ، ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ،
 ﻗﺪ ﻧﺼﺢ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ،ﺑﺎﻥ
 ﺗﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ
 ﻣﻊ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﺮﻱ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ
 ﺍﻭﺳﻮﻧﻮ !!
 •ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺬﻛﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﻖ
 ﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺛﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻘﺪﻣﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ، ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ،
 ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎً ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﺮﺕ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ !!
 •ﻭﻓﻲ ﺳﺒﻴﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺒﺤﺚ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ
 ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻳﺠﺮﻱ ﺍﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻟﻌﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﻓﺎﺭﻗﺔ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ،
 ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ
 ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﻴﺔ
 ﺍﺑﻮﺑﻜﺮ
 ﻛﻴﺒﻲ، ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺑﺤﺜﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﺅﻭﺏ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ
 ﺍﺧﺮ !!
 •ﺗﺮﺷﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻟﺰﻣﻴﻠﻪ ﺑﻔﺮﻗﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ،
 ﺩﻟﻴﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻣﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻘﺐ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻘﺎﺗﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺭﺩ ، ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺛﺒﺘﺘﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﺭﻗﺎﻡ ،
 ﺣﻴﻨﻤﺎ
 ﺳﺠﻠﺖ ﺗﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﻫﺪﺍﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺨﻴﺎ !!
 •ﺗﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﺭﻛﻴﻨﻲ ﺍﺑﻮﺑﻜﺮ ﻛﻴﺒﻲ ﺧﻼﻝ
 ﺍﻻﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺠﺮﻳﻬﺎ ﻟﻪ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ
 ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ،ﻓﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺏ ﺑﻤﺼﺮﺍﻋﻴﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ
 ﺗﺮﺷﻴﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻟﻠﻨﻴﺠﺮﻱ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ،
 ﻭﻫﻮ
 ﻣﺄﻟﻔﺖ ﻧﻈﺮ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﻧﺤﻮ
 ﺍﻻﺑﺎﺗﺸﻲ !!
 •ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﺟﺪﺍً ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻋﺮﻓﺘﻬﻢ
 ﻣﻼﻋﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ، ﻭﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ
 ﻫﻮ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺨﺼﺼﺔ
 ﺑﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ، ﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﺘﻤﻴﺰ ﺃﻭﻟﻔﻴﻴﻪ
 ﻭﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ﺑﺼﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ !!
 •ﺍﻱ ﺗﻔﺮﻳﻂ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﺮﻱ
 ﻟﺼﺎﻟﺢ
 ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ، ﻫﻮ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺮﺣﺐ ﺑﻪ ،
 ﺫﻟﻚ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺨﺪﻣﺎﺗﻪ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ، ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺗﻠﻚ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺟﺔ ﻣﺮﻫﻮﻧﺔ ﺑﺠﻠﻮﺱ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﺑﻨﻚ
 ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﻁ !!
 •ﺍﺛﺒﺘﺖ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ، ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻇﻞ ﻳﺴﺘﻐﻨﻲ
 ﻋﻦ
 ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﺑﺤﺜﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻠﻴﺔ ، ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺄﺗﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻳﻞ، ﻳﺘﺤﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻱ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻏﺎﺩﺭ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ
 ﻗﺼﻴﺮﺓ !!
 •ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻟﻴﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺣﺴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ
 ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ، ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻣﺒﻲ ﺳﻜﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﻭﺍﻻﻓﻮﺍﺭﻱ
 ﺍﺩﻳﻜﻮ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﻴﺮ
 ﺑـ
 ﻫﻨﻮﻭ ... ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺗﻄﻮﻭﻝ!!
 •ﺍﺫﺍ ﺃﺭﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﺮ ، ﻭﺗﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺩﻣﺎﺀ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻣﺮﺣﺐ ﺑﻪ ، ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻥ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﺑﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻳﺠﺒﺮ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻠﻮﺱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﺒﺔ ، ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻥ
 ﻳﺜﺒﺖ ﺷﺮﻋﻴﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺭﺛﻪ ﺍﺭﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ،
 ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺳﺠﻠﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺩﻓﺘﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻴﺰ ، ﻋﻨﺪﻫﺎ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ
 ﺍﻥ
 ﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ،ﻭﻧﺒﺤﺚ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻠﻴﺔ !!
 •ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻳﺠﻠﺲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﻌﺪ ﻭﺻﻴﻒ
 ﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﻌﺪﺩ ﺳﺒﻌﺔ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ
 ﻭﺑﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ، ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻴﻤﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ
 ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻪ !!
 •ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻖ ﺳﺎﻟﻜﺔ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺗﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺭﺩ
 ﻟﻤﺰﺍﺣﻤﻪ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ، ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻪ
 ﺍﻋﺘﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﺍﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻱ ﻣﻨﻌﻄﻒ ﻗﺎﺩﻡ ،
 ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ
 ﺍﻋﺎﺩﺓ
 ﻗﻴﺪﻩ ﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻷﻗﻞ !!
 •ﻧﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺗﺒﻘﺖ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ
 ﻭﺃﻳﺎﻡ ،
 ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﺮﺻﺪ ﻭﺗﺨﻄﻂ
 ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺍ ،
 ﻻﻛﺘﺴﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺑﺮﺅﻳﺔ ﻓﻨﻴﺔ
 ﻭﻋﻘﻼﻧﻴﺔ ،
 ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﻨﺘﻈﺮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ !!
 •ﻭﻣﻊ ﺫﻛﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ، ﻧﻠﻔﺖ ﺍﻧﺘﺒﺎﻩ
 ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ، ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻣﺮ ﻣﻬﻢ ﺟﺪﺍً ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺮﻏﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻜﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ
 ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ ﺑﻤﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻳﺪﺍﻫﻮﺭ ، ﻻ
 ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺭﻏﺒﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﻁ ﺑﻮﺟﻮﺩ
 ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ !!
 ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪﻭﺯﺭ
 •ﺑﺎﻷﻣﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﻳﺐ ﺗﺤﺪﺛﻨﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ، ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻜﻨﻪ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ،
 ﻟﻠﺠﺎﻟﺴﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺭﺻﻴﻒ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻈﺎﺭ ، ﻭﻟﻢ
 ﻳﻤﻀﻲ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ، ﻗﺒﻞ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ
 ﺍﻷﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻔﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
 ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ،ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ !!
 •ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻮﺍﺗﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻧﺒﺎﺀ ، ﻓﺈﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ
 ﻳﻔﻜﺮ ﺑﺼﻮﺕ ﻣﺴﻤﻮﻉ ،ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺐ
 ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺧﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻴﺮ
 ﺍﻷﻳﻤﻦ ،
 ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﺠﺪ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺩﻭﺩ
 ﺍﻷﻓﻌﺎﻝ ، ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻮﺩﺗﻨﺎ ، ﺍﺟﻮﺍﺀ
 ﻧﺎﺩﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ !!
 •ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻴﺮ ﺍﻷﻳﻤﻦ ﻟﻢ
 ﻳﻤﺮ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ، ﻭﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺸﻌﻮﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻴﻌﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻴﻠﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ، ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺟﺲ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺎﻣﺮﺓ !!
 •ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻡ ﻧﺤﻦ ﻧﺆﻣﻦ ﺑﻤﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕ
 ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻇﻴﻔﻴﻪ ، ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﻴﺔ ، ﻭﺫﻟﻚ
 ﺍﺫﺍ
 ﺃﺭﺍﺩ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﻼﻋﺐ ، ﻓﻤﺜﻞ
 ﻫﺬﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻻ ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﺍﻻ ﻋﻦ ﺩﺭﺍﺳﺔ
 ﻭﺗﺠﺮﻳﺐ !!
 •ﺍﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ﺧﻼﻝ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺸﻔﻊ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺘﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ
 ﺑﻠﺔ
 ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻄﺎﻫﺮ ﺇﻟﺤﺎﺡ ، ﻓﻐﻴّﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻜﻦ
 ﺍﻥ
 ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ، ﻻﻥ
 ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ
 ﻳﻌﺸﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﻮﻳﺪ ، ﻭﻳﻜﺮﻩ ﺍﻷﺧﻄﺎﺀ !!
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻢ
 •ﺗﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ، ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﺑﺠﺪﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ !!
 •ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﻭﻭﺟﻮﺩﻩ ، ﻓﻴﻪ
 ﺃﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ !!
 •ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺩﻣﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﻭﻟﻜﻦ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺮﻭﻱ ، ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺮﻳﻂ !!
 •ﺩﺧﻮﻝ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺋﺔ ، ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ، ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻴﻢ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺐ ،
 ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻪ ﻭﻟﻮ ﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ !!
 •ﻧﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻔﺮﻍ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ
 ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ
 ﺃﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻣﻲ ، ﻭﺗﺮﻙ ﺍﻣﺮ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ،
 ﺍﻟﻲ
 ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ !!
 •ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺷﺎﺏ ﻭﻣﻤﻴﺰ
 ﻭﻟﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﺓ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻞ ﺧﻄﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ !!
 •ﻻ ﻳﻌﻘﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻦ
 ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ ، ﻋﻠﻲ ﺷﺎﻛﻠﺔ ﺍﻭﻭﻟﻔﻴﻴﻪ ،
 ﻭﺍﺩﻳﻜﻮ ، ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻳﻔﺮﻁ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻣﺜﺎﻝ
 ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ !!
 ﺷﺒﻚ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻗﻞ
 ﻣﻦ
 ﺗﻌﻠﻢ
 ﻣﻦ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﺑﻪ .
















*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻚ & ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﺳﻠﻚ
 ﺍﻟﺨﻮﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ
 =================
 &
 & ﺧﻠﻔﻨﺎ ﺗﺠﺮﺟﺮ ﺭﺟﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﺎﺕ.
 & ﻭﺗﺄﺗﻰ ﺃﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻣﻨﻘﺎﺩﺓ
 ﻣﻄﻴﻌﺔ.
 & ﺃﺫﺍ ﺃﺳﺘﻤﺮﻳﻨﺎ ﺑﻨﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ.
 & ﺃﺫﺍ ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻠﻨﺎ ﺑﻨﻔﺲ ﺍﻟﻮﻋﻰ.
 & ﺃﺫﺍ ﻓﻮﺗﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ.
 & ﻭﺷﺠﻌﻨﺎ ﻓﻘﻂ.
 & ﺃﻧﻪ ﺩﻭﺭﻧﺎ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻰ.
 & ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ.
 & ﺃﻋﺠﺒﻨﻰ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻫﻮ
 ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﺷﺮﺱ ﻭﻭﺍﻋﻰ.
 & ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻳﻌﺮﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻳﻦ ﺗﺆﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﻒ.
 & ﻭﻣﺘﻰ ﻳﺸﺪﻭ.
 & ﻭﻣﺘﻰ ﻳﺼﺮﺥ.
 & ﻭﻣﺘﻰ ﻳﺼﻔﻖ.
 & ﻣﺘﻰ ﻳﺤﺘﺞ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺃﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ.
 & ﻣﺘﻰ ﻳﺤمﻰ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ.
 & ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ ﺩﻳل ﺣﻴﺮﻭﻧﺎ.
 & ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ.
 & ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻳﻤﺸﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻭﺳﺎﻕ.
 & ﻗﺪﻡ ﻭﺳﺎﻕ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﻋﻨﻬﻤﺎ ﺑﺮﻣﻮﺩﺓ
 ﺃﻧﻴﻘﺔ.
 & ﻻﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻣﻨﺎ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺮ ﻭﺗﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺶ
 ﻟﺨﺒﺎﺯﻭ.
 & ﻓﺮﻥ ﺃﻟﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻳﺎ ﻋﻤﻚ.
 & ﻟﻮ ﺻﺒﺮﻧﺎ ﺭﻏﻴﻒ ﺯﻯ ﺍﻟﺮﻏﻴﻒ.
 & ﻭﻟﻮ ﺗﺴﺮﻋﻨﺎ ﻭﺗﺪﺧﻠﻨﺎ ﻳﺎﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺸﺔ ﺃﻡ
 ﻧﺺ ﻭﻗﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻤﺪﺍﻧﺎ.
 & ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺮ ﻃﻴﺐ.
 & ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ.
 & ﺃﻭﻟﻴﻔﻴﻪ ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻄﻮﺭ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮ.
 & ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﺩﻩ ﺛﺮﻭﺓ.
 & ﺻﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻦ.
 & ﻗﻮﻯ ﻭﻣﻮﻫﻮﺏ ﻭﻣﻄﻴﻊ ﻭﺟﺎﺩﻯ
 ﻭﻳﻬﺘﻢ ﺑﻨﻔﺴﻪ.
 & ﻧﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻟﻪ ﻧﺠﺎﺣﺎً ﺑﺎﻫﺮﺍً ﻟﺴﻨﻴﻦ ﻃﻮﻳﻠﺔ.
 & ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ.
 & ﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻌﻨﺎ.
 & ﻟﻮﻗﻔﺘﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺟﻮﺍﺭﻩ.
 & ﻭﺳﻨﺠﻨﻰ ﺛﻤﺎﺭ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ.
 & ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ.
 & ﻧﺤﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻃﺮﺓ.
 & ﻧﺠﺮﻋﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺧﻠﻔﻨﺎ.
 & ﻋﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﻀﺎﺋﻊ.
 & ﻭﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ.
 & ﻣﻨﺪﺳﻴﻦ ﺯﺍﻳﻐﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﻤﺴﺎﺭﻯ.
 & ﻭﻛﻤﺴﺎﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺮ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻜﻤﺴﺎﺭﻯ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﻤﺸﻰ ﻭﺭﺍﻫﻮ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻯ.
 & ﻳﺎ ﺗﺪﻓﻊ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺳﺔ.
 & ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺤﺎﻓﻆ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺤﺒﺔ.
 & ﻣﺎ ﺗﺴﺘﻐﺮﺑﻮﺍ.
 & ﻣﺤﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.
 & ﻷﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻬﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻮ
 ﻧﻔﺴﻮ ﻓﻰ ﺳﺒﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.
 & ﻭﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺷﻔﺖ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ.
 & ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ.
 & ﺃﻧﺘﻮ ﺳﻴﺪﻯ ﺑﻴﻪ
 ﻭﻳﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻲﻳﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻴﻦ؟؟؟
 & ﻳﻌﻨﻰ ﻛﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺴﺘﻢ ﺻﺎﺡ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺎ
 ﺑﻴﻔﺘﺢ ﻟﻰ ﻣﺎﺳﻮﺭﺓ!!!!
 & ﺳﻴﺪﻯ ﺑﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﻟﻴﻜﻢ ﺗﻘﻴﻠﺔ
 ﻋﻠﻴﻪ.
 & ﻗﻠﺘﻮﺍ ﺍﺳﻄﻮﺭﺓ.
 & ﻗﻠﺘﻮ ﺑﻨﻘﻄﻬﺎ ﻭﺑﺮﺷﻬﺎ ﺯﻯ ﻧﺎﻓﻮﺭﺓ.
 & ﺑﻘﻰ ﻗﺎﻋﺪ ﺑﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﺒﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻌﺪﺓ
 ﻣﺴﺘﻮﺭﺓ!!!!
 & ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ.
 & ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺛﻮﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﻣﺔ.
 & ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻓﻌﻠﻮﺍ ﻟﺘﺮﺍﻭﺭﻯ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺟﺪﻉ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺎﺭ
 ﻓﻰ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻭﻃﻠﻊ
 ﺑﺮﺓ.
 & ﺳﻜﺘﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻪ.
 & ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺪﻋﻮﺍ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻯ ﺩﻩ ﻋﺮﺍﻗﻰ؟؟؟
 & ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ ﻟﻮ ﺟﺪﻉ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺎﺭ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ
 ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺳﺨﻦ ﻭﺩﺧﻠﻮﺍ ﺃﻛﺎﻧﻘﺎ ﺍﻗﺼﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ
 & ﻗﺎﻡ ﺣﺮﺩ.
 & ﺃﻋﺘﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﻣﻄﺎﻋﻨﺔ.
 & ﺟﺪﻉ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺎﺭ ﻭﻣﺮﻕ.
 & ﻭﻻ ﺯﻭﻝ ﺟﺎﺏ ﺳﻴﺮﺓ.
 & ﺃﺭﻓﻌﻮﺍ ﺷﻌﺎﺭﻛﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﺃﻭﻝ
 ﺑﻌﺪﻳﻦ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺃﻧﺘﻘﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻯ.
 & ﻭﺟﺪﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺎﺭ ﺩﻯ ﻣﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ.
 & ﻣﺘﻌﻮﺩﺓ.
 & ﻭﻳﺎﺭﻳﺖ ﻗﺴﻢ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻳﺤﻜﻰ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻗﺼﺔ
 ﺟﺪﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺎﺭ ﻓي ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻓﻰ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺔ ﻭﺩﻭﻟﻴﺔ.
 & ﻗﺴﻢ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻭﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺼﺪﻯ.
 & ﺃﺣﻜﻰ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻳﺎ ﻗﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺼﺔ.
 & ﻣﻨﻮ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻉ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺎﺭ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻷﺭﺽ
 ﻭﻣﺮﻕ ﺑﺮﺓ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻭﻣﺸﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺪﻕ.
 & ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﺓ ﻻﻋﺒﺔ.
 & ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ ﺩﻩ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ.
 & ﺃﺣﻜﻮﺍ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻳﺎ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻗﺴﻢ.
 & ﻭﺃﻻ ﺃﺫﻫﺒﻮﺍ ﻓﺄﻧﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﻘﺎﺀ.
 & ﻗﺎﻝ ﻛﺮﺍﻣﺔ ﻗﺎﻝ.
 & ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ.
 & ﻓﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻭﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻭﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺣﺎﺗﻢ
 ﻣﺤﻤﺪﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺰﻛﻴﺔ.
 & ﻭﺃﻥ ﻛﻨﺎ ﻧﺮﻳﺪﻫﺎ ﻭﻓﺎﻗﻴﺔ ﻟﻜﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ.
 & ﺃﻻ ﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻗﻴﻬﺎ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﺪﻭﻕ ﻫﻮ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺤﻜﻢ ﻓﻴﻪ.
 & ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺷﺤﻴﻦ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ.
 & ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﻓﻮﺯ ﺃﻧﺴﺒﻬﻢ.
 & ﻭﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻗﻴﻦ ﺣﻮﻝ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ.
 & ﺑﺮﻏﻢ ﺃﻧﻨﺎ ﺳﻤﻌﻨﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻃﻌﻦ ﺳﻴﻘﺪﻡ
 ﺿﺪ ﻣﺮﺷﺢ ﺷﺮﻭﻃﻪ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻓﻴﺔ
 ﻭﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺃﻛﻤﺎﻟﻬﺎ.
 & ﻓﺄﻥ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺗﻪ ﺻﺤﻴﺤﺔ
 ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺮﺷﺢ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ.
 & ﺣﻔﻈﺎً ﻟﻤﺎﺀ ﻭﺟﻬﻪ ﻭﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.
 & ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺝ.
 & ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ.
 & ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺭ ﺗﻌﻤﻞ ﻟﻴﻞ ﻧﻬﺎﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺗﻄﻮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺭ.
 & ﻭﺣﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻷﺳﺮﻯ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎً
 ﺟﺪﺍً.
 & ﻭﺍﻟﺼﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ.
 & ﻭﻣﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻷﻃﻔﺎﻝ.
 & ﺳﺘﺸﺮﻕ ﺷﻤﺲ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻳﺪﻯ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻮﺍﺀ ﻋﻼﺀﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺭ.
 & ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﺪﻋﻮ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺃﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ
 ﻷﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻫﺎﻡ ﻳﻌﻘﺪ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﻋﻘﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ.
 & ﺃﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻣﻬﻢ ﺟﺪﺍً.
 & ﺍﻫﺎ ﻧﺠﻰ ﻟﻰ ﺷﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺗﻮﻡ.
 & ﺃﻛﺎﻥ ﺷﻔﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ.
 & ﺍﻟﺨﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ ﺩﻯ ﻧﺠﻴﺐ ﺧﺮﻭﻑ
 ﻟﻠﻀﺤﻴﺔ ﺑﻰ ﺗﻼﺗﺔ ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ.
 & ﺃﺫﺍ ﺟﺒﻨﺎﻫﻮ.
 & ﻧﺮﺑﻄﻮ ﻭﻧﻜﺐ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺑﺮﺳﻴﻢ.
 & ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﻫﻮﻫﻮﻫﻮﻫﻮ ﻭﻳﻌﻀﻴﻨﺎ.
 & ﻭﺍﻟﺒﻘﻮﻝ ﺑﺎﻉ ﺃﻻ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﺍﺑﺤﺔ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ.
 ﺳﻠﻚ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎ
 && ﻧﻨﺴﺎﻙ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﻑ ﺃﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ
 ﻳﻌﻀﻴﻨﺎ.
 ﻭﺍﻟﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻞﻟﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻞﻟﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠ  ﻞ
 ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
 ﺳﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻞﻟﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻞﻟﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠﻠ  ﻞ















*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*جمعة مباركة للجميع والشكر لك اخى على الاضافة 
نخلى كروجر يعمل برايه وموضوع اللاعب الفلانى لابد من وجوده فى التشكيله نبعد عنه
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*الله ينور بينك يا ابو البنات ويزيدك عافية والله ليكم وحشة يا رائع وربنا يدخلك بالبنات الجنة الموعودة 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

تسلم حبيبنا أبو البنات









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشكور ابو البنات على الابداعات

وجمعة مباركة وسعيدة لكل الاونلايناب











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يديك ألف عافية الحبيب أبوالبنات . . . مجهودات عظيمة و مقدرة من كل الصفوة
 جمعة مباركة عليك و على كل الأونلايناب









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة KING1
					

الف شكر يا حبيب









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مشكووووووووووووور الرائع والنشط ابوالبنات

وجمعة طيبة مباركة ع الجميع









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

جمعة مباركة للجميع والشكر لك اخى على الاضافة 
نخلى كروجر يعمل برايه وموضوع اللاعب الفلانى لابد من وجوده فى التشكيله نبعد عنه









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيف الدين المقبول
					

الله ينور بينك يا ابو البنات ويزيدك عافية والله ليكم وحشة يا رائع وربنا يدخلك بالبنات الجنة الموعودة 



تسلموا ياصفوة
مروركم اسعدني وردودكم ادخلت البهجة في قلبي
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكور بحرارة ابو البنات
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

* ياقريش استريح شوية هروبك لن يعيدك هاك الزوغة دي انجلترا نفر باي باي قريش 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسلم ابو البنات وابو احمد المصطفي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

تسلموا ياصفوة
مروركم اسعدني وردودكم ادخلت البهجة في قلبي




حبيبنا ابو احمد سلام تسلم يا غالي 
بهجة دي منو الدخلت قلبك اعمل حسابك احمد ما يسمع الكلام دا 
ههههههههههههههه تحياتي 
*

----------

